# Lyyyynnn, oh Lyyyynnnn? What's your bribe?



## newbie (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Lyn,

On another post, everyone was talking about how much we'd love a tutorial on how you make your tops. What's you price? Bribe? Level of coercion needed? Are you willing to make public your technique? Want a shipment of FO's? Come on, talk to us! We're all about negotiation!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 20, 2011)

Just posted on the 'other' thread :0) Dont mind helping my SMF buddies out and will get onto this thursday night okey dokey :0)


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol.... that was me although I am sure others have asked!

 I am dying to see a tutorial on that!

THANK YOU! Would you post a link to the tutorial when you get it done?


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Jezzy sure thing :0)


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks  CAN'T wait!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Lyn!   

I'd love to try your fancy tops. It's very generous of you to share.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm posting a reply so I don't miss out!!  I love learning new things.  Can't wait for the tutorial.

Jacki


----------



## krissy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am super excited too! the look of Lyn's soaps are so awesome!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2011)

beyond generous. you are great, Lyn


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay video done but for the life of me I cannot fathom out how to get it onto utube. I tried to upload onto my fb to but no luck I will get Kev to look at it tomorrow tis 11.35pm here have spent the last hour trying to figure it out :0) looks easier to get on fb but will see. Will have Kev onto it in the am..................nite nite


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 25, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Okay video done but for the life of me I cannot fathom out how to get it onto utube. I tried to upload onto my fb to but no luck I will get Kev to look at it tomorrow tis 11.35pm here have spent the last hour trying to figure it out :0) looks easier to get on fb but will see. Will have Kev onto it in the am..................nite nite



How exciting!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I have worked it out and it is uploading to utube now :0).........back with progress report soon :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Did it on the camera and sorry there is no sound but if you have any questions I can answer them here on the forum.........20 minutes left to download no idea why a llike 58 second video is taking that long!!!! Bound to be something I did LOL


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Lyn!

I know on fb, it has to be a certain size file.

Youtube, it can't be over 15 minutes.

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

fifteen minutes left :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

okay I am not 100% sure but here is the link and I hope it all works for those that would like to see it :0)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o[/ame]


----------



## agriffin (Feb 25, 2011)

Awwww...perfect, LYn!!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2011)

That was amazing!  Thanks for making the video and posting the link!  You are fabulous! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Amanda it worked??? I am such a clutz when it comes to video and such :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Now where is Krissy cause she has been wanting me to do this for a while now :0)


----------



## agriffin (Feb 25, 2011)

It worked perfectly!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Lyn!!!  I'm gonna have to try this today


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I hope to see lots of sculpted tops in the pics department now :0) nite all it is 0045 and I am off to the beach with the kids tomorrow but will check back in when I get up :0).............nite nite


----------



## kaelily (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you for sharing! I like your mold too..wish I had one!


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Lyn!!!!!! You make it looks so easy- I'm going to give a go today sometime, but I suspect it will take some practice to make it go as easily. Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## ToniD (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Lyn!   Seeing someone so a technique helps soooo much! If a picture is worth a 1000 words, a video must be worth 10,000.    Your soaps are always so pretty!    It is very generous and kind of you to post the vid.   Thanks.


----------



## krissy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Now where is Krissy cause she has been wanting me to do this for a while now :0)



I'm here!!! lol! i slept in this morning, since i am still wiped out from being sick.

thank you so much for showing us! you did fabulous!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 25, 2011)

oooooohhhh! Going to watch this RIGHT NOW!       

Thank you!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!!! You made that look REALLY easy! Do you Pour your soap at a thick trace or do you wait till it starts to harden up in the mold? Do you gel your soap or would that ruin the top...

Thanks so much!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 25, 2011)

Lyn, you ROCK! I never would have thought it would be that easy. You have it down to an art, both in technique and the final product. Thank you so much for sharing your secret <3


----------



## sudsysarah (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank You Lyn!!  It is amazing how your soap turns out.  I love seeing how it is done "in person".  Like so many have said, It sure helps to see it in action.  Thanks for taking your time to do this.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 25, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Let's post our pics here! I am making this right now!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Note to self: do NOT use a new FO when trying something new! 

I now know what soap on a stick is ( even though gracefruit claimed "behaves well in CP soap" grrrrrrrr


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Lyn, for your generosity and kindness in posting such a wonderful video!


----------



## LatherLondon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this vid Lyn,you made it look so easy!! Very kind of you share. Kudos to you!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

My soap is quite thick when I pour but if I wnat to swirl I dont let it get as thick and wait till it is setting up in the mold............there does seem to be a window for this to be done and I couldn't explain it if I tried all I can say is play play play that is what I did and in time it all came together :0).


----------



## zajcek (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you very, very, very much!


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Lynn!! I'd also love to know whether you gel or not? Since I've got some silicone molds, I've started to force gel in a warm oven. I suppose that would melt the tops, but I'm not sure. I'd love to hear your take on that. Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## ikindred (Feb 25, 2011)

I am eager to try this now...thanks for posting your video!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, the soap is way thicker than I thought it would be!  Thanks for making the video.  The textured tops make your soaps so beautiful and distinctive.


----------



## HutCar92 (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! Thanks soooo much! Your soaps are so beautiful! Also good luck with the Market stand contest!!!!!


----------



## photoshadows (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much Lyn!!!! You make it look so easy. I guess I know what I'll be trying this weekend and discovering just how difficult it actually is   A million thanks!!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Lyn, never dreamed that it would be that easy.  Can't wait to try this weekend.


----------



## krissy (Feb 25, 2011)

ok, i guess i still  suck!   i tried and i got some texture but still didnt get a Lyn top. i think i would have but i played with it too much. oh well, i am doing 3 more batches tomorrow...


----------



## heyjude (Feb 25, 2011)

Lyn, that's so very kind and generous of you to video your technique for us. 

I know it is not nearly as simple as you make it seem so I will still save my pennies for your plane ticket so you can enjoy a soaping tour of the U.S.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the tut!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome I cant wait to see some new tops........Jude your a gem and I tell ya what one day when the kids have left home and the mortgage isn't as heavy I am going to visit the States and meet me some soapers :0)


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2011)

I love it! That's so exciting. I love to try new things, thanks Lyn, you are the best.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

Lynn- 

Thanks for your generosity in sharing your technique. I haven't tried a batch since I just watched the video. But earlier I had tried one based on what you had written awhile back. 

Not as good as yours but I was happy with it.   

Sorry the pic is so big.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmyW (Feb 26, 2011)

Those are super pretty Hazel, I love the tops and sparkle.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Amy!

I was inspired to make the batch after seeing Holly's and Elaine's soaps. It's a buttermilk castile and I'm going to be sooo frustrated that I have to wait forever to use it.  :roll:

eta: I shouldn't complain because now I have Christmas presents for this year.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

Hazel - I like those glittery tops. I have to keep myself from putting glitter on everything. The pink ones are especially hard to resist sparkling. ;-)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

They are pretty and my Inner Diva adores them. However, I don't know how they are to wash with. I'm going to make a regular batch and put glitter on it so I can try it. 

Hmm...pink. I haven't done a pink soap. I'll have to try it. Thanks for the suggestion.  

I also like how the glitter streaks through the soap as you cut it. I thought it looked more interesting.


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Lyn for the tut. I'll try it on my next batch, but I've been doing something a little disimilar on my tops, the trouble is I'm a virgo and fiddle with them too much. I should do a couple of sweeps and leave well enough alone.

Relle.


----------



## soapopera (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you very much Lyn for the tut. It's so generous of you   Will try it out in  a couple of days.


----------



## holly99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, that's such a great video. Thank you so very much for sharing!


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, Lyn is quite the dab hand with this technique. Tried it tonight and I realized she made it look SO easy! I had to use a spoon, and finding that trace window is a bit tricky. We'll see how they slice up in a day or two. I didn't gel as I don't know how those peaks fare through the process so I have to wait to unmold. It's fun to have something new to try! Thanks again for sharing, Lyn!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried today too. It definitely takes a practiced hand that I don't have and Lyn makes it look so easy!  Can't wait to see everyone's Lyn-inspired tops. She should patent them!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hazel your soap looks fantastic :0) love watching your journey and love this new soap muchly :0)
Ha tis so funny to see people talking of Lyn's tops :0) I have enjoyed sharing with a great bunch of soapers :0) Looking forward to seeing everyones new creations


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2011)

Lyn,

Thanks so much for the tutorial.  I've been looking at your work and you are so talented!  
Thanks again,
Dennis

When something really looks easy, be assured the person doing it is very skilled.  They make things look so simple.


----------



## carolyntn (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!!! Your textured tops are lovely!  Thank you for the video!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Hazel your soap looks fantastic :0) love watching your journey and love this new soap muchly :0)
> Ha tis so funny to see people talking of Lyn's tops :0) I have enjoyed sharing with a great bunch of soapers :0) Looking forward to seeing everyones new creations



Thanks Lynn!

I have to give you credit for inspiring the top. I was getting so frustrated because I couldn't get decent swirls since I'm too slow about getting the soap into molds. Even though I'd start pouring at thin trace, the soap would set up really quickly. 

You had written how you did your tops awhile back on another post. I decided since I can't do swirls maybe I could make the tops more interesting.   

I've amazed myself by how much my soaps have changed over the past year. I've saved one bar from each batch and can really see how they've improved not only in appearance but in quality of lather and conditioning.


----------



## Relle (Feb 28, 2011)

Just bumping this up so it won't get lost.


----------



## Bukawww (May 13, 2011)

the link gives me an error message


----------



## llineb (May 13, 2011)

me too!  ERROR. :0)


----------



## Relle (May 13, 2011)

Just tried it, it works for me.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 7, 2011)

Link works for me.

Now I need to stop procrastinating and actually make some soap to attempt a Lyn Top!  Anyone head in me the right direction for a small batch/test recipe?


----------

